# Blue Acar or Green Terror



## stephen_australia (Nov 8, 2007)

Is this fish a blue acara or a green terror.


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Id say a GT.

The general colour of the blue acara isnt green like that.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

How big is it? The body pattern suggests GT, but the snout is a bit elongated for either species.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I say Terror too. Doesnt look anything like my old Acara.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

GT's have kind of a orange yellow on the tips of the dorsal fin, Acaras is more red.
It's hard for me to tell @ that size but it looks like a female GT to me.

My female acara has slight barring & has blue specs around her mouth, you"ll see the blue come out depending on her mood.


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

GT to me. My Acara is more short-bodied.


----------



## stephen_australia (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I am not sure it is either a green terror 'Aequidens' sp. "Silversaum" or the false green terror Aequidens rivulatus reasonably sure it is not a blue Acara Aequidens pulcher.

I think it might be Aequidens sapayensis or maybe another of the less common types but just guessing.


----------

